# What is it #17?



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I have 2 of these.
After viewing many many pics of 67 GTO......scratches head.
(This is the last 'what is it" till after xmas) :cool
What the heck are they?
arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like a half of a worn out lawnmower blade to me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

looks almost like the water shield that goes behind the front wheel well near the front door...except that those were rubber....It could be a sling blade, mmm hhmm:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

French Fried 'Taters...Hmmm--Mmmmmm......


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

oh boy.........lol


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I likes mustard on mine! 

You ought not talk like that, yous just a boy.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> I have 2 of these.
> After viewing many many pics of 67 GTO......scratches head.
> (This is the last 'what is it" till after xmas) :cool
> What the heck are they?
> arty:


Kinda hard to tell from the photo, can you post more from different angles? Do "they" have bolt holes in the ends? Are they heavy steel? 

Bear


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

they form a 90 and are chromed.`


----------

